# online mit tariffinder?



## CrashedCrasher (28. Februar 2004)

Ich hab mal ne Frage *G

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Programm von Oleco  gemacht?

Oder kennt jemand ein anderes Programm, was sich automatisch den günstigsten Tarif sucht und dann connected (call-by-call)?

Wäre echt dankbar über Antwort. Ich weiß früher hat es sowas mal gegegeben, weiß aber net mehr wo 

so long
Mfg Crash


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Februar 2004)

hallo,
unter http://www.geizkragen.de findest du ein brauchbares Tool 
nennt sich iLCR " internet Least Cost Router " !

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Erpel (29. Februar 2004)

Web.de'S Smartsurfer wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrungen damit.


----------

